# Let in blightie



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

I put this on the UK pages but maybe worth a shout here as some may have had to do this before they arrived in Spain. Or may simply know the perfect spot in the UK. Any thought much appreciated 

My Spanish wife and I are selling up in England and heading to Spain. However although the house should be sold by April we need to stay out of Spain for 6 months (tax issues).

I ideally need to be in the UK to be in contact with my business but it is no longer a full time occupation largely actioned over internet.

So looking for a furnished let over say 5 months that allows me to take a final memory of blightie and my wife to experience just another aspect of English/Welsh/Scottish life.

Somewhere querkie would be fun (a lighthouse, windmill, chocolate box cottage, rooms in a castle, life afloat (house boat), .... but these may be beyond budget)

We like walking in the country, historic towns, concerts, coast, ............

Can anyone suggest the best places to look, agencies that won't just multiply a weekly rate, ...............?

Any thoughts on location, odd locations, agencies, contacts, ............. would be most gratefully received. Cheers and festive greetings to all


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

alborino said:


> I put this on the UK pages but maybe worth a shout here as some may have had to do this before they arrived in Spain. Or may simply know the perfect spot in the UK. Any thought much appreciated
> 
> My Spanish wife and I are selling up in England and heading to Spain. However although the house should be sold by April we need to stay out of Spain for 6 months (tax issues).
> 
> ...


You could have a look at National Trust properties which are available for rent:-
Find property to rent from The National Trust , Swindon


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> You could have a look at National Trust properties which are available for rent:-
> Find property to rent from The National Trust , Swindon


Many tx. Lynn you had the mouth watering; just the right properties but sadly seems they are all unfurnished. Even a lighthouse in there but our furniture will be long gone.

But just looking made me think Pembrokeshire could be a good interesting area


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

alborino said:


> Many tx. Lynn you had the mouth watering; just the right properties but sadly seems they are all unfurnished. Even a lighthouse in there but our furniture will be long gone.
> 
> But just looking made me think Pembrokeshire could be a good interesting area


This organisation has some brilliant properties (furnished!) but only for short breaks, unfortunately. You can't win, can you?



The Landmark Trust | Search & Book

If you really liked the look of any of the NT ones, I'd be tempted just to buy the minimum amount of really cheap IKEA stuff, or even second hand, if it would work out cheaper than paying holiday rental rates for a place.

Another alternative might be to look out for long term housesitting assignments, although most of them seem to be for shorter periods. Suppose you could always become nomadic for a few months though, if a succession of them could be organised, then you can stay for free!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I was born and brought up in Bibury, a lovely Cotswold village with many picturesque places nearby. Happy memories!
https://www.google.es/search?q=bibu...ei=IfGeVO7OC4vraIvUgcgF&sqi=2&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ
But if I had an opportunity like yours I think I'd go to somewhere like Scotland because I don't think I could face living there permanently, but just look at this amazing landscape
https://www.google.es/search?q=bibu...UoAQ#channel=fs&tbm=isch&q=scottish+highlands 
However, is it really feasible to go there and get the best out of it in the winter. Maybe you should look at Cornwall...


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

I think that one would find the Scottish Highlands bitterly cold at this time of year. I loved Bibury and was waiting for Miss Marples to peek out.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Justina said:


> I think that one would find the Scottish Highlands bitterly cold at this time of year. I loved Bibury and was waiting for Miss Marples to peek out.


Sorry should have said we're probably looking between April and October so Scotland certainly has appeal. And many parts are well connected. Could go crazy and go for the Herbrides of course. Now that would be different.

Pesky same as you I couldn't stand living there with 4 months of long dark nights and bitter cold is not for me but long summer days, great scenery, and long walks in the countryside might be as you say good use of the opportunity.

Another possible is Snowdonia I guess.

Cotswolds is lovely but I've seen it often and I get the feeling a nice cottage there might be an arm and a leg.

as for the Cornwall not my favourite county but the Scilly Isles has a certain appeal.

But tx for the ideas


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Justina said:


> I think that one would find the Scottish Highlands bitterly cold at this time of year. I loved Bibury and was waiting for Miss Marples to peek out.


One of my favourite places is the The Bibury Court Hotel. I've never stayed there, but the gardens are spectacular. My sister and I went for a cream tea this year in the summer - just wonderful! (I did a project on it when I was at school there)








This is at the bottom of the gardens, a path running along the river Coln. On the other side there is a wall of trees and vegetation full of ducks and squirrels and goodness knows what else.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Try trusted house sitters , lots of interesting opportunities there !


----------



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

Don't bother with London, you'll be skint before you move to Spain ...


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

maureen47 said:


> Try trusted house sitters , lots of interesting opportunities there !


Maureen I'm digging into that. I note one site says you must not work even from home. i have to keep my business ticking although I wouldn't call it work but c'est la vie. 

But it certainly opens up some interesting possibilities. Seems odd some sitters expect to be paid. We'd be happy to pay. And if they gave us a dog or two to walk we'd pay more


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Dorset. God's Own County.Near the coast, preferably. Or Dorchester.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Dorset. God's Own County.Near the coast, preferably. Or Dorchester.[/QUOTE
> 
> You don't happen to know of a lighthouse????  Dorchester would be good with trains to London. And I need to take my niece to see the new hairy pigs that they have introduced in the woods west of Brownsea. They used to use m/cs to scrub the ground to ensure it didn't get overgrown with tree cover thus preventing the smaller plants thriving. But then someone cleverer than me thought "You know what, a hairy pig's snout does that and they have no running costs". Apparently the hairy pig died out in England 40 years ago - but now they have returned. Can't wait to see them myself in truth
> 
> Raise a glass of Christmas cheer to the hairy pig  Hairy pigs


----------

